# New Corner Orientation System



## Kirjava (Apr 15, 2006)

Kirjava's Corner Orientation Method

From yahoo...



> *Corner orientation in two steps; 16 algs.
> 
> Recently, I've been playing around with new methods, (notably playing
> around with some of Joel's things) and I've created the basics of a
> ...


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi,

Nice method. I hope it works out well for you! Thank you for the algs, by the way, some of them are quite handy.

Frank


----------

